# Crypticon Minnesota 2009



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Back for our 4th year!

Killer Movies!
Screening films of our celebrity guest stars and indie film fest!

Killer Guests!
Meet the stars of your favorite horror films!

Killer Music!
Live bands have been added this year for your rocking pleasure!

Killer Events!
VIP party! 
And new this year..... *Horror Themed After Hours Party Rooms!* Come party at one or reserve your own and carve your place in Crypticon History by hosting a party room of your own! Autopsy Bar? Zombie Prom? Crystal Lake Party? its up to you!

November 6-7-8 2009
Bloomington Minnesota
www.CrypticonMinneapolis.com

Our 1st guest just added!!

Get in the sack with Jason Voorhees himself....
Steve Dash!








Steve Dash played Jason Voorhees in Friday the 13th part 2 and was also in the cult classic film Ms. 45 and the Sylvester Stallone film Nighthawks!

More guest announcments coming soon!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Updated guest list!!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Got a Ghost problem? Need a kickass guest for Crypticon?

Who you gonna call?

Ernie Hudson!

That's right the Ghostbuster himself will now be at Crypticon MN 2009!

Ernie is also in such films as The Crow and Congo and the upcoming Ghostbusters 3!!!!

Welcome to Mr. Hudson!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll be there


----------

